# V4 model steam engines



## open (Sep 19, 2013)

Overall 
dimensions: (mm)
Bore : 14mm
Stroke : 16mm
Each cylinder Capacity: 
3ml
Planetary Gear ratio: 4:1
Flywheel diameter : 37mm
Output shaft : 
5.5mm
Other Output shaft :4.5mm
O.A. Length : 150mm
O.A. Width : 
110Mmm
O.A. Height : 90mm
Net weight : 930G
Note: This is a completely 
assembled engine.Made for the engine from the flywheel counterclockwise 
rotation.(Not inverted)
The middle is the control valve,Intake pipe size 3MM, 
with a lubrication pot,a remotely mounted servo with rod can be used to activate 
the valve lever through 90 degrees.
Steam 
boiler feed pump: copper and stainless steel, long 55MM, width 30mm, high 42mm, 
bore 6MM, piston stroke 5MM, eccentric 15MM, shaft hole 4mm,Side of the hole 
thread: M3 with the top wire Specifications.


----------

